# I always wanted to speak Spanish...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

...lol, but I don't. I've been meaning to take classes though.

Check this out...add an "h" to the beginning of the link and cut and paste it to your browser. I left the h off to avoid creating a direct link to avoid wasting OGF's bandwidth...

ttp://spiningmania.forointernet.es/foro/viewtopic.php?t=1268&start=0


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

No habla espanol senor, but espectacular!!!! That guy put together quite a picture tutorial...now if we can get someone on here to translate  it and post it in english, we could read it as well! Muchos gracias el capitan Vince!!


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

you can convert it through google!...

I just did it.

Paste vc111's link in the translate webpage box wait a few moments then read on!
*Remember to add the "h" if your copying it from this topic.

http://translate.google.com/translate_t


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Vince - another good site, and some good lures - I like those Finnish sites but don't have a hope of translating them, if you do 2 out of 3 words are still in Finnish.
Heres a Brazilian one, see 'Kazan's' post. Just add the 'H'
pete
ttp://www.caterva.com.br/forum/viewforum.php?f=1

*Only 13 DAYS to go *


----------

